# Our little ZiwiPeak Babies hehe



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

With the exception of the first 2 weeks when they got 1/2 Embark Honest Kitchen and an occasional raw chicken munch--Mari's boys have been raised primarily on ZiwiPeak. At first canned & then dehydrated (with occasional canned). 

Anyway, I have trial packs & cans of wet to add to puppy packs so I threw one of each on the floor the other day while the pups were playing in the sunroom & snapped some pics for fun. hehe

Here come the ZiwiPeak Kids! :lol:




























And one of each of the boys I took the other day--they're on facebook so that would mean repeats for some of you. 

Pockets:










Mobie:










Monte:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

ha ha so cute!! You can tell how little they are next to that can.  You should send those first few pics of the "ziwi kids" to ZP!!! They might send you some samples to send home with your babies! Those pics are darling!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

hee heee...love those fuzzy butt shots lol!!! Nothing cuter!!! Hope they still get to stay on the ZP program when they go to their forever homes.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

So so cute!!
They should be on all advertisements for ZP! lol x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Tracy, that's not a bad idea! I'm sure new families would love some more ZP samples! 

Lori, both new homes will be feeding their boys ZiwiPeak.  I think that was agreed upon before deposits were made as they know my feelings on diet in general and it (great diet) is actually in my contract. LOL I also broke down cost & the savings when buying the big bag & rebagging/freezing/etc for them so they both know what to expect. I'm so happy with their new homes...they really couldn't be going to anyone better!

They should Terri! :lol:


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!! How cute are they????? Such little characters like the rest of your crew. What's up with Mobie's head tilt? Are you sure Milo isnt the daddy...LOL


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Mobie is just so cute, he is still my favourite. You should send ZP the pics and see if they'll use them for an ad, or send you free stuff!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww they are just sooo sweet, Heather! Love that first pic of them all running over, so cute! Hee hee!


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

They're so cute. I love Mobie.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

great set of pictures!!....love them!!


----------



## ProudChiDad (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh wow! Amazing shots - they are all so cute! That first one could be a storyboard for a ZP commercial!


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

I really enjoyed all the photos, cute overload  Your puppies are delightful - what a credit to you.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

2Cheese said:


> OMG!! How cute are they????? Such little characters like the rest of your crew. What's up with Mobie's head tilt? Are you sure Milo isnt the daddy...LOL


LOL...I love his little head tilt! He's saying "WTF noise is that?!". He's much like Milo that way. hehe




foggy said:


> Aww they are just sooo sweet, Heather! Love that first pic of them all running over, so cute! Hee hee!


Thanks...I just snapped a pic of them running...didn't even realize the ZP can was still in view. After I opened it on the computer I sort of chuckled! LOL 




efinishya said:


> They're so cute. I love Mobie.


Thank you--I do too! 




N*T*M*4U said:


> great set of pictures!!....love them!!


Thanks Moni!! :love5:




ProudChiDad said:


> Oh wow! Amazing shots - they are all so cute! That first one could be a storyboard for a ZP commercial!


hehe...thanks!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Lindilou said:


> I really enjoyed all the photos, cute overload  Your puppies are delightful - what a credit to you.


Aw, thanks!! :love5:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Great pics as always heather. Love Monte's ears, they are huge!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG!! They're simply adorable, but Mobie is a little doll! You're lucky I don't know where you live cause Mobie would be MIA! lol


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You definitely can win something with those pics especially Mobie tilting his head. I'd be sending that pic out to every one every where!!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Awww, MChi puppies!!! Aren't they going to their homes within the next couple of weeks?


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

rache said:


> Great pics as always heather. Love Monte's ears, they are huge!!


Thanks Rach...he does have great ears. :lol:




woodard2009 said:


> OMG!! They're simply adorable, but Mobie is a little doll! You're lucky I don't know where you live cause Mobie would be MIA! lol


LOL...yikes! Can't steal little Mobie! I'm still not sure I want to willingly give him up yet let alone being stolen. haha But thanks...he is a doll. 




woodard2009 said:


> You definitely can win something with those pics especially Mobie tilting his head. I'd be sending that pic out to every one every where!!!


Aw, thanks! He is a cutie--they are all & they all are fun to take photos of. After they've gotten trying to charge the camera out of their systems anyway. That only takes a couple minutes though. hehe



LittleHead said:


> Awww, MChi puppies!!! Aren't they going to their homes within the next couple of weeks?


Pockets goes home on the 26ths & Monte on the 31st. So in exactly 2 weeks it's going to be a mighty quiet house...since I think Montes mum is coming in the early morning.  But I'm so excited for their families. It's been a long wait for them & they are so anxious to get them home. So I'm pretty excited as well.


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

oh what cuties! I just want to love on them!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, yes a commercial worth picture! Then of course, all of your pics are! 
How is Mari doing? Are you going to keep Mobie? :coolwink:


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Always adorable babies and fab pix, Heather! As I started looking through them I thought, "Is she trying to get an endorsement deal?" I bet you could with those pix!

If I were you, I'd be dreading missing them too but you also know how it feels to be on the receiving end waiting to get your puppy. It's awful! Time never goes by as slowly as when you're waiting to get your new baby.

It won't hurt our feellings at all if you keep Mobie. That way we'll get to keep seeing pix of him!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

So so cute xx


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

can i have Mobie pleaseeeeee  he is a beauty!! <3


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

OMG Heather... they are soooo cute! I love your little guys! It's a good job I live the other side of the pond, otherwise I'd keep buying your puppies and end up with a houseful, LOL!

I've just started Harry on ZP when he's not eating raw, and I noticed you mentioned freezing it. Considering the cost of it, that sounds like a great idea. How long can you freeze it for?


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

They are all so cute!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

littlelovechihuahuas said:


> oh what cuties! I just want to love on them!


Thanks--they loved to be loved on! 




pam6400 said:


> Yes, yes a commercial worth picture! Then of course, all of your pics are!
> How is Mari doing? Are you going to keep Mobie? :coolwink:


Thanks! hehe Mari is doing great. Just starting to to blow her coat a bit I think but she's doing wonderful & back to her normal self which is awesome to see since she hadn't "played" at all from the time she was preggo to the time the babies started on solids. LOL As for Mobie...still can't say for sure one way or the other. I'd like to find him an exceptional forever home but those shoes keep getting bigger & bigger to fill. haha I'm already strict with who takes the boys but Mobie is super sensitive to vaccinations so I need to be 100% the new family will be incredibly careful & not vaccinate him anymore than necessary despite what vets say. Basically I need to find someone as anal & pig headed as me. :lol:




AC/DC Fan said:


> Always adorable babies and fab pix, Heather! As I started looking through them I thought, "Is she trying to get an endorsement deal?" I bet you could with those pix!
> 
> If I were you, I'd be dreading missing them too but you also know how it feels to be on the receiving end waiting to get your puppy. It's awful! Time never goes by as slowly as when you're waiting to get your new baby.
> 
> It won't hurt our feellings at all if you keep Mobie. That way we'll get to keep seeing pix of him!


Yeah, I'm really quite excited for the new owners & I'm especially anxious about Pockets since he is a surprise for his new "dad". I'm hoping the mum takes a video of his reaction for me. It's going to be a very excited day at their house!





Milosmum said:


> So so cute xx


Thanks!




amyalina25 said:


> can i have Mobie pleaseeeeee  he is a beauty!! <3


Aw, thanks!




Elle said:


> OMG Heather... they are soooo cute! I love your little guys! It's a good job I live the other side of the pond, otherwise I'd keep buying your puppies and end up with a houseful, LOL!
> 
> I've just started Harry on ZP when he's not eating raw, and I noticed you mentioned freezing it. Considering the cost of it, that sounds like a great idea. How long can you freeze it for?


LOL...darn that pond! As for the ZP...you should be able to buy a 11lb bag & refill pint sized freezer bags of it & take one out at a time to use. It should last just fine in the freezer for as long as you need to freeze it honestly. 




nic2576 said:


> They are all so cute!


Thank you!


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh gosh....how cute are they??!! they certainly look full of life and glowing with health...they are a credit to you...such beauties.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Love them all and those babies are heart stealers!


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

They are just way too adorable. Love all of their little faces.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

THEY ARE ADORABLE!!!!!!! I can't wait to see what they look like when they get bigger! Such fluff balls! Eeeeek! Love all around! I would cuddle and kiss them all day! Are you keeping Mobie?


----------

